# Can I start again?



## jadw59 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have no idea what Lightroom Mobile thinks it is up to but I may have confused things by moving my collection between Mac and Windows and so on. In any event, in spite of being set to upload all new iPhone photos, nothing seems to happen and there is a desultory collection of a few old photos in Mobile Downloads.lrdata. 

Is there a way of starting again from absolute scratch with Mobile - all my existing iPhone photos are in the desktop version.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi jadw59, welcome to the forum!

Yes, in the desktop preferences > Lightroom mobile tab, you'll find a Delete All Data.  That wipes the cloud, and when you next open them, the mobile devices too.  You might want to manually clean out the Mobile Downloads.lrdata at the same time.


----------

